# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  أبيات عن التعاون

## DURR770

أبحث عن أبيات تتحدث عن التعاون 


 :Sob7an: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## أمل_UAE

هلا اختي تفضلي هالابيات اللي حصلتها وان شالله تفيدج 


في دينيننا الإسلامى دعوة قوية للوحدة فيقول الله عز وجل فى كتابه الكريم (واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا)

وقول رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم (مثل المؤمنين فى توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم كالجسد الواحد ، اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الأعضاء بالسهر والحمى) وهذا يدعونا إلى التضامن والاتحاد الترابط )*

ويقابله عند العرب القول المأثور "يد الله مع الجماعة"

وقول الشاعر:
تأبى الرماح إذا اجتمعن تكسرًا ********وإذا افترقن تكسرت آحادا

وقول أحمد شوقى :
إتحدوا ضد العدو الجافى********فالاتحاد قوة الضعاف

وقوله أيضًا :
إن التعاون قوة علوية********تبنى الرجال وتبدع الأشياء
منقول من قاموس المورد لمنير البعلبكى صــــــــــــ91


وتحياااااااااااااااتي  :Smile:

----------


## DURR770

:Salam Allah: 

شكرا أختي الكريمة

----------


## أمل_UAE

العفوووو

----------


## zooooz

قصيدة التعاون
بفَضْلِ التَّعَاوُنِ أَرسَت أُمَمْ 
صُرُوحاً مِنَ الْمَجْدِ فوْقَ الْقِمَمْ
فلَمْ يُبْنَ مَجْدٌ عَلَى فرْقةٍ 
وَلَنْ يَرتفِعْ باختِلافٍ عَلَمْ
مَعاً لِلمَعَالِي يَداً بِاليَدِ 
نشِيدُ البناءَ بكُلِّ الهِمَم
فمَبدَا التَّعَاوُنِ مِنْ دِينِنا 
بهِ الْلَهُ فِيْ مُحْكَمَاتٍ حَكَمْ
فمُدُّوْا أَيَادِيْكُمُ إِخْوَتِي 
نعيدُ بنا مجدنا في شممْ
فهَذا الْمُعَلِّمُ جِيلاً يُرَبِّي 
وَهَذَا طَبِيبٌ يُزِيلُ الأَلَمْ
وَهَذَا المُهَندِسُ يُنشِي صُرُوحاً 
وَجُهْدُ الْمُزَارِعِ بالخَيْرِ عَمْ
وَكُلُّ الأَيَادِيْ إِذا اجتمَعَتْ 
دَنا المََجدُ حتماً لَنا وَابتسَم
بغيْرِ التَّعَاوُنِ لَنْ نرتقِيْ 
وَلَيسَ لَنا ذِكر بَيْنَ الأُمَمْ

----------


## هند سلطان

للـــــــــرفع

----------


## sadnessshadow

بارك الله فيج خويتي
والله وفرتي علي البحث

----------

